
“The Circle” – Click if you're being watched - Animats
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/04/27/movies/the-circle-review-emma-watson-tom-hanks.html?_r=0
======
Animats
Just saw this. It's a cross between "1984" and "Silicon Valley". The book
version has a better plot.

~~~
qubex
I watched it yesterday and was very bitterly disappointed by how they
simplified the whole plot and totally warped the ending into a classical feel-
good Hollywood ending. I dragged my girlfriend because I thought it would
drive home a point I had been trying to make about what you can do once you
are a central hub of information, I walked out deeply annoyed because the film
supported her "anybody can make a difference and turn things around" point of
view.

